
Society Is Built on Abstraction - kiyanwang
https://blog.usejournal.com/society-is-built-on-abstraction-85ddbb454875
======
hos234
This is usually studied as Information Asymmetry problems -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_asymmetry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_asymmetry)

In the modern info overload context, the asymmetries between people are
amplified and just telling people they "should" reduce the asymmetry is not
enough.

It's a very hard problem and most people don't know how to do it, or do it
well enough to produce good outcomes. Good news is as data on people's
behavior and thinking pours in fields like sociology, psychology,
communication, network theory etc are all coming up with experiments on how to
do this stuff better.

